# Solved: How open corrupted exchange server mailboxes?



## girossapoh (May 17, 2015)

We have a new Exchange 2010 server that is being used to temporarily hold mailboxes. After a reboot this morning the .edb file went from 276gb to 0kb. Of course we haven't even taken a full backup of the server yet. So now I have 276gb worth of log files but a 0kb EDB. I have tried using eseutil without any luck. Anyone have any suggestions?
C:\Users\npadmin> eseutil /mh "C:\Program Files\Microsoft\Exchange Server\V14\Ma
ilbox\Mailbox Database 1845579316\Mailbox Database 1845579316.edb"
Extensible Storage Engine Utilities for Microsoft(R) Exchange Server
Version 14.03
Copyright (C) Microsoft Corporation. All Rights Reserved.
Initiating FILE DUMP mode...
Error: Access to source database 'C:\Program Files\Microsoft\Exchange Server\V14
\Mailbox\Mailbox Database 1845579316\Mailbox Database 1845579316.edb' failed wit
h Jet error -1206.
This may have happenned due to a corrupted database header. Explicitly setting a
page size might bypass this failure.
Operation terminated with error -1206 (JET_errDatabaseCorrupted, Non database fi
le or corrupted db) after 0.0 seconds.
C:\Users\npadmin>eseutil /p "C:\Program Files\Microsoft\Exchange Server\V14\Mail
box\Mailbox Database 1845579316\Mailbox Database 1845579316.edb"
Extensible Storage Engine Utilities for Microsoft(R) Exchange Server
Version 14.03
Copyright (C) Microsoft Corporation. All Rights Reserved.
Error: Access to source database 'C:\Program Files\Microsoft\Exchange Server\V14
\Mailbox\Mailbox Database 1845579316\Mailbox Database 1845579316.edb' failed wit
h Jet error -1206.
Operation terminated with error -1206 (JET_errDatabaseCorrupted, Non database fi
le or corrupted db) after 0.0 seconds.


----------



## williamrosser85 (May 17, 2015)

You would be recovering the data & log files to a recovery database in hopes of recoving the datastore and mail. Use EDB Viewer Tool from: http://www.edb.viewertool.com/

Its not really that simple but I would make sure you have a backup (even though you only have logs and a corrupt edb I would make a copy anyways.


----------

